# When Perch Won't Bite Through the Ice



## jamie1 (Feb 12, 2010)

how good are the jumbos hitting on lake st clair by jimmys bait cought 2 jumbos 1 13 incher and 1 huge perch that was 15in


----------



## ryan3 (Jan 22, 2011)

hi 
I and a few buddies are going to mills lacks lake
mn and we couldnt get time for early ice we are really wanting
to get into the perch and walleye. Would I be wasting hard earned money to fish Mille Lacs Lake, MN this late in the year? We leave Saturday, January 22, 2011 and is there a better lake close to Mille Lacs that the fish report has been better? Thanks!


----------



## mike_fashingbauer (Dec 11, 2011)

thank u so much for your website about ice fishing perch! it helped me alot! im 14 years old and i love ice fishing


----------



## Matt_Phillips (Feb 25, 2012)

Just read your tips a few days ago. I am 15 and a huge fan of fishing. i used your tips when i went into an ice fishing tournament a few days ago and won 10,000 dollars on one 17" perch. He was a MONSTER!!!! Thanks a lot.


----------

